# Powerflex 40 20 Comm E Issue



## JoshAllen (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey, guys. I've been working on a project recently using a Powerflex 40 VFD and yesterday I went to check all of my devices and readings through our plc network.
Everything was set up and working correctly for my Point IO,
but when I tried to check readings for the Powerflex 40. It would acknowledge and that it was communicating with the device, but was faulted saying that it couldn't establish a connection with Port 0.
I pinged the VFD to make sure it was communicating with the network and it checked out.
I have tried to delete the module and discover it again, deleted it and created the module again, but to no avail.
I checked the VFD and my connections between Port 1 and 0 look to be perfectly fine. I have also went through Drive Executive checking not only my 20 Comm E parameters, but all parameters on the drive also. 
Nothing seems out of the ordinary and have even double checked it comparing to previous VFD's I have up and running out in the plant currently.

Has anyone ever had this issue before? If so, is there something I am overlooking? Any help would be great. I am decently new to the Industrial side of things so I have not ran into this issue before so I have spent some time scratching my head on this one.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had this before. Flash the drive and the comm E to latest firmware.


----------



## JoshAllen (Jan 20, 2014)

I forgot to include it in my prior post. I have also updated the firmware for both the drive and the comm e.


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Probably has the Rockwell Virus.... Good Luck


----------



## JoshAllen (Jan 20, 2014)

Checked it again today and everything worked fine and communicated with one another. Not sure what the issue was, but it's working now. If it happens again, I will just replace the drive.


----------



## bnuzzi27 (Jun 20, 2014)

JoshAllen said:


> Checked it again today and everything worked fine and communicated with one another. Not sure what the issue was, but it's working now. If it happens again, I will just replace the drive.


Hate when that happens. Spend all that time troubleshooting nothing seems to work and all of a sudden no more problem. Its hard not knowing what caused it and wondering was it one of the many things you did while troubleshooting and which one or just a fluke. I am new to the industrial side as well and it seems these things happen quite often and when your asked how did you fix it you dont know what to say haha. Good luck


----------



## Seth (Apr 26, 2010)

If you are using Ethernet on that powerflex 40 then you need a 22-comm-e. The 20-comm-e are for the powerflex 70s.


----------

